# Suche Rundstrahler 2,4Ghz



## stony (22 April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Bezugsquelle für Rundstrahlerantennen (2,4GHz). Die Teile sollten sich für Schaltschrankmontage (aussen Antenne, Antennenkabel innen) eignen.

Gruß
stony


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 April 2008)

stony schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Bezugsquelle für Rundstrahlerantennen (2,4GHz). Die Teile sollten sich für Schaltschrankmontage (aussen Antenne, Antennenkabel innen) eignen.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

z. B. *MC-Technologies*, Stichwort Basis-Antenne.


----------



## J.Wittwer (22 April 2008)

*Rundstrahlantennen*

Hallo,

schaut doch mal unter
http://www.schildknecht.info

oder direkt im Shop :

http://www.datenfunk24.de/

Gruss 
Jürg Wittwer


----------



## Gnu0815 (22 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Rappl. Antennen gemacht:

http://www.brennpunkt-srl.de/RO/eshop.html

Ich habe damals viele Hersteller ausprobiert ... aber  Rappl kann ich nur empfehlen, ein Klasse Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## stony (27 April 2008)

*Rundstrahler zur Schaltschrankmontage*

Danke für die Links.

Gruß
stony


----------

